# This is one sexy mod



## zadiac (7/9/14)

Will probably never buy something like this, but you have to admit, it's sexy. Really beautiful.

http://gotsmok.com/smy-god-180-watt-box-mod-129-00/

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Necris (7/9/14)

180w...crikey!
Any higher and we could power small villages

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (7/9/14)

Maybe they should stop upping the watts and make batteries that can handle said watts safely next. I thought 100w was pushing it. But this is insane.
It is pretty nice looking though....


Sent Via a signal from this ipad through my local ISP, racing down fibre-optic cable at the speed of light to Capetown, bouncing off a satellite in geosynchronous orbit to Lisbon, Portugal, where the data packets will be handed off to submerged transatlantic cables terminating in Halifax, Nova-Scotia, and transferred across the continent via microwave relays back to your ISP to land on your device of choice...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

